# Cheap! Cheap! Make F1 cheaper!



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Press release from today's FIA meeting in Monaco

http://www.fia.com/mediacentre/Press_Releases/FIA_Sport/2005/December/091205-01.html


----------



## SLang (Dec 1, 2003)

> Detailed regulations will be finalised in the week commencing 19 December and will include:
> 
> Restrictions on the ability of the teams to change their aerodynamics during the season
> 
> Rev-limited engines


They will never get the teams to go along with this.

There is already a series out there like this -- the IRL!! What's next? Mandated wing angles? :rofl:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SLang said:


> What's next? Mandated wing angles? :rofl:


You don't know Max :eeps:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I am sorry that this is a repeated repost by Pinecone and myself, but ...



Max is a Turd




.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick said:


> I am sorry that this is a repeated repost by Pinecone and myself, but ...
> 
> Max is a Turd
> 
> .


Did you read the WRC section in the press release?

They totally lost it :tsk:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Did you read the WRC section in the press release?
> 
> They totally lost it :tsk:


Oh no.

I didn't. 

What now? FWD only and 1.2 liter, aircooled engines?

OF COURSE, in the name of safety. OR cost saving.

Or something.

:dunno:

.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

It seems like regardless of what the teams in any of these categories want or agree to Max (The Turd) and the FIA just enact their rules and move on.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

SLang said:


> They will never get the teams to go along with this.
> 
> There is already a series out there like this -- the IRL!! What's next? Mandated wing angles? :rofl:


:stupid:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

So ... by 2008:

1 tire make (obviously, Firestone)
Standard ECU
No traction/launch control
Limited revs
Limits to aerodynamic changes by teams during the season
Aerodynamic changes will be introduced to make passing easier, but not raise corner speeds (CDG, etc.)

Wow.

Without a doubt, Max has some other ideas that have not come out yet. The complete rules for 2008 will be decided by 19 December, so lets see. 

I agree with SteveT, it doesn't matter what the teams want. The FIA knows what is best for Formula 1. :tsk: 


.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Did you read the WRC section in the press release?
> 
> They totally lost it :tsk:


*WORLD RALLY CHAMPIONSHIP

The following rallies will be linked for engine and chassis in 2006:

Monte Carlo and Sweden
Spain and France
Italy and Greece
Germany and Finland
Australia and New Zealand

For these rallies the engine and chassis will be sealed together and it will not be possible to separate them, except under the supervision of the FIA. Each car will use the same engine and chassis for both rallies.

The following rallies will be linked for the gearbox in 2006:

Italy and Greece
Cyprus and Turkey
Australia and New Zealand

On the first rally of the link, two gearbox and differential assemblies per car will be sealed. On the second rally of the link, one gearbox and differential assembly per car will be sealed.

There will also be a limitation on other mechanical parts across linked events.*

Unbelievable. :thumbdwn:

.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

This is just lame!


> A standard Electronic Control Unit
> Long life engines
> Long life gearboxes
> A single tyre supplier
> ...


Why would a manufacturer want to compete in a series with these kinds of rules? What's the point? If the FIA is serious about this, they should just turn Formula One into a completely spec series. They'll be 95% of the way there if they enact these rules.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Mr. E said:


> This is just lame! Why would a manufacturer want to compete in a series with these kinds of rules? What's the point? If the FIA is serious about this, they should just turn Formula One into a completely spec series. They'll be 95% of the way there if they enact these rules.


My guess is tha most of Max's pipe dream rule changes will not go through.

If they do, we WILL see the GPWC.

.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Mr. E said:


> This is just lame! Why would a manufacturer want to compete in a series with these kinds of rules? What's the point? If the FIA is serious about this, they should just turn Formula One into a completely spec series. They'll be 95% of the way there if they enact these rules.


:yawn: as if F1 weren't boring enough already
Those kind of rules just leads to less racing, more politics/protests/bitching/moaning/whining. Just like club racing.

If I made the rules at F1, they would be:
- spec tire size
- spec fuel
- start race with engine and tires qualified on, or start in pit lane (I do like these rules, no "qualifying specials")

anything else goes.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

The new rules are about lowering costs. Aren't you guys clear about that?

We just operated 3L V10 engines for two race weekends in 2005. So, now it's time to develop a 2.4L V8 motor that will turn around 20k. These engines will be cheaper, engineering and developing a new engine doesn't really cost that much, does it?

We've also got a tire that will last the complete race, so we don't need to change tires anymore. We did that, now we'll just go back to changing tires again. It won't cost any more to conduct the tire tests now will it? 

We are all about making F1 cheaper. Cheaper for who? Who's kidding who?


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Patrick said:


> My guess is tha most of Max's pipe dream rule changes will not go through.
> 
> If they do, we WILL see the GPWC..


I'm torn as to which outcome I would rather see. :eeps:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

> WORLD RALLY CHAMPIONSHIP
> 
> The following rallies will be linked for engine and chassis in 2006:
> 
> ...


 :yikes: :tsk:


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

I couldn't resist anymore. 

Max is a turd.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

He (Turd) is at it again. Formula 1 will be made CHEAPER. Period.

Max's latest rant:

Private teams will be competitive with an annual 100 million US Dollar budget.

For 2008, V8 engines will be limited to 19,000-20,000 RPM, and both the engine and transmission will have to last 3 races. If not, additional weight will be added to the cars that have engine or transmission failures.

Standard ECU will make it impossible for teams to cheat with other electronic aid (ATC, launch control, etc.).

Tires will be wider (more grip) and aerodynamic surfaces will be further reduced to help overtaking. The Formula 1 "show" needs to be improved by having more passing. Period.

CDG rear wings will happen in 2008. Period.

If teams wish to develop technology for the sport, that is fine. If this technology gives them (those with money to burn) an advantage that teams with less money cannot afford to develop, said technology will be BANNED. "Teams willing to spend whatever amount it takes to win are only hurting Formula 1."

*GPWC anyone?*

.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Ok, read this:

http://www.grandprix.com/ns/ns16058.html

That is it in a nutshell.

.


----------

